# Access Makro



## HermeZ (21. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte aus einem Accessmakro heraus Excel starten, und das an mehreren Rechnern, die alle einen anderen Pfad haben. Sprich ich müsste den Pfad zu Excel.exe dynamisch auslesen...
geht das?

in Excel ist das mit Application.Path nicht schwer...

Dankeschön
Pavel


----------



## RavelinePower (22. September 2006)

Hallo

Ja das geht. Leider kann ich Dir kein Makro basteln da dies so glaube ich nicht möglich ist.

Aber mit einem Button im Formular und einem Klassenmodul klappts.

den rest siehe anhang ist Access 2000 format.

MfG Sascha


----------

